# تكفون ابي تمارين cnc مخارط



## nawaf qq (10 ديسمبر 2009)

تمارين محلولة او غير محلولة تكفوووووووووووون 
تمارين مخارط cnc

وهذا الايميل [email protected]


----------



## majestic1 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

تفضل أخي هذا الكتاب فى الموضوع التالي
http://www.tkne.net/vb/t49627.html
به تمارين كثيرة لتعلم البرمجة 


و أيضاً هذا الموضوع به روابط لكتابين باللغة العربية لتعلم البرمجة و تمارين محلولة
http://ifile.it/v40topd

بالتوفيق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2010)

nawaf qq قال:


> تمارين محلولة او غير محلولة تكفوووووووووووون
> تمارين مخارط cnc
> 
> وهذا الايميل


يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .
في حال مخالفة ذلك ستعرض نفسك للإيقاف من المشاركة في الملتقى .​


----------



## pen491 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أشكركم علي هذا الجهود وارجو المزيد والتوضيح تصميم برنامخ cnc وخاصة برنامج boxfrd هذا للأهمية


----------



## Nexus (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم 

كما تفضل اخونا د. محمد 
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال وهذا الملتقى للفائده العامه
واذا كنت تريد شروحات فإن المتلقى يحتوى الكثير وتستطيع البحث عن ماتريد


----------

